# MySQL Datentransfer von Server zu Server - Problem mit Umlauten



## ronin (27. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen.


Ich werde bald meine Datenbank umziehen müssen.
Von Server A nach Server B und vielleicht auch C.


Das Problem an der Geschichte ist, dass ein Testlauf die Umlaute komplett zerschossen hat. Selbst ein einfacher Datendump ist nicht möglich, die Umlaute überleben es nicht.

_Aktueller Zustand_
MySQL-Zeichensatz:  UTF-8 Unicode (utf8)
Zeichensatz / Kollation der MySQL-Verbindung: UTF8 General ci
Die Kollationen der einzelnen Datenbanken und Tabellen: latin1_swedish_ci (war wohl Standard damals)


*Zielzustand*
MySQL-Zeichensatz:  UTF-8 Unicode (utf8)
Zeichensatz / Kollation der MySQL-Verbindung: UTF8 General ci
Die Kollationen der einzelnen Datenbanken und Tabellen: latin1_german1_ci


Gibt es jemanden der sich damit auskennt und Hilfe leisten kann? Danke schön.
Viele Grüße, Ronin


----------



## Online-Skater (25. Dezember 2006)

Ich verstehe diese Problematik auch nicht ganz. In Xampp steht folgendes:

MySQL-Zeichensatz:  UTF-8 Unicode (utf8)
Zeichensatz / Kollation der MySQL-Verbindung: utf8_general_ci

Wenn man eine DB anlegt kann man sich auch noch eine Kollation aussuchen...
Aber ich habe nun eine DB in der "Varchar"-Spalten immer mit *latin1_swedish_ci* oder *latin1_general_ci* ausgestattet werden :-( 
Da frage ich mich wofür das alles steht ... Ich möchte doch einfach nur alles in utf8 haben, daher gibt es einen Befehl einer Datenbank zu sagen das sie alle "Stringspalten" in utf8 kodieren soll und nix anderes ...

mfg


----------

